
Curated list of awesome Mastodon-related stuff - j0k3r
https://github.com/tleb/awesome-mastodon
======
shazamfr
Can I create a PR to add some stuff?

~~~
_tleb
Sorry, I didn't see this post. Thanks Github for detailing the traffic infos,
which I just looked at today.

Sure, you can! Or if you want to do it quickly, just share the links you think
of here or in an issue, I can add them myself if you want.

------
carlchenet
Very useful, thanks.

